# Free Kids Ice Fishing Outing by LSCWA



## KEITH207 (Feb 17, 2005)

The Lake St. Clair Walleye Associations Annual 2011 Ice Fishing Event is scheduled for
Sunday, January 30, 2011, 9am-2pm.

Registration and Event located will at Metro Beach Day Sail Launch, near the Surfside Shelter (with Heated Restrooms!)

This is a free event open to All Children! 
All Children must be accompanied by a Parent or Guardian
Free Refreshments and Prizeswill be Available! 
Taxi Service onto the Ice also will be provided!

Call Mark Tews, LSCWA at 1-586-557-3767 or [email protected]

Individuals or Groups wishing to donate prizes may contact Mark also!


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Dress those kids warm please! Looks like we should be able to have a great outing this year.


----------



## KEITH207 (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## gmmerlin (Oct 31, 2010)

Talked to Mark the other night..sounds like a good time, count us in


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

*The event of the winter...
*​
More info at the LSCWA web site:

http://www.lakestclairwalleyeassociation.com/


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Final tally is in. Over 462 kids. Add in their parents and club members who came to help out and it was a real big success. Plans have already been started for next winter.


----------

